# COMPLETE 3DS LIST



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for the caps, but this is straight from Nintendo's Press Site:

Activision Publishing, Inc.
DJ Hero


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Animal Crossing is on that list guys.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, if that ends up resembling the launch line up in any way, we're in for a wallet-busting launch...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, if that ends up resembling the launch line up in any way, we're in for a wallet-busting launch...


Wait this is all for 3DS? Oh *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all for 3DS


----------



## Away236 (Jun 15, 2010)

WHERE'S ZELDA just kidding


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 15, 2010)

>Martha Stewart

I busted my gut laughing when I saw that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> WHERE'S ZELDA


this is 3DS only


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

A new Resident Evil?

8D


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see Star Fox and Paper Mario


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LEVEL-5
> Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle (name not final)
> 
> Nintendo
> Animal Crossing


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Star Fox made me gasm.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

PAPER MARIO!!!! And Animal Crossing, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy...It looks like the 3DS is going to be awesome!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

SNAKE EATER IS GONNA BE PUT ON THE 3DS!!!

Oh my god, I feel like I am about to cry in excitement.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait a minute.... CONTRA?!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I feel like I am about to cry in excitement.


^


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait a minute.... CONTRA?!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

STAR FOX 64 3D?


HOLY *censored.2.0* DAY ONE BUY


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> STAR FOX 64 3D?
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* DAY ONE BUY


DO A BARREL ROLL... in 3D!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Can we sticky this thread, please?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I just asploded a little.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Has there been a release date for the 3DS mentioned?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Has there been a release date for the 3DS mentioned?


None, price has not been specified either.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Has there been a release date for the 3DS mentioned?


Not yet. It'll probably be out for the Holiday season and if not, probably March 2011.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... it looks expensive


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

AC screens are out...... will post once I get my hands on them

in the meantime

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/3DS_Starfox64_03ss03_E3.png

starrrfoxxxx


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

New Kid Icarus:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














</div>

The images are *censored.2.0*, I know. I had to press PrntScrn really quickly.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

ac screens? um hello bul! gimme!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

>


*drools*


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> ac screens? um hello bul! gimme!


^this

I really want them to stop using the item grid system... :0


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> ac screens? um hello bul! gimme!


i can't see them yet, they are on the nintendo press site..... and the site is getting HAMMERED


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5564183/checking-out-metal-gear-solid-on-the-nintendo-3ds

Metal Gear 3DS


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 15, 2010)

These aren't actually all confirmed, are they? They *may* be made. The softwares probably only been around a short while and not much work on these have been done yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

I SEE THEM

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=398360


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

omg look at the graphcis!

any more or is that it?  (im going to put them in a video for the yt channel, but i need them all  )


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome. It looks like the trees look different. Let's hope that's not the only thing that's different in this one.


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

>


Oh my god, they look great. =o


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Older characters! Finally!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

An AC 3DS section should be added to the main AC board.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

>


The characters looks...abnormally tall.  Anybody else think this?

But yeah.  Got my fingers crossed for the success of this game.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

There is more, h/o...

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/3DS_ACrossing_05ss05_E3.png

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/3DS_ACrossing_06ss06_E3.png

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/3DS_ACrossing_07ss07_E3.png

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/3DS_ACrossing_03ss03_E3.png


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, this is getting serious now, I can't wait to learn more about the 3DS and these games. ^_^

@ Bulerias: Wow those Animal Crossing snapshots look so epic!


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

>


O.M.G. 8D

WHOOOOOOO! New AC at last! <3333

But still that annoying grid thing... D:

At least it looks better than WW :3


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

>Persona
>Resident Evil
>Street Fighter
>The Sims
>Bomberman
>Contra
>MGS
>Professor Layton
>A Boy and His Blob
>RRRRIIIIIIIIDDDDGGGGEEEEE RACER!
>Animal Crossing
>Kid Icarus
>Mario Kart
>PAPER MARIO!
>Starfox 64
>Sonic
>Dragonquest
>Final Fantasy
>Kingdom Hearts
>Dead or Alive
>Ninja Gaiden
>Saints Row
>Assassin's Creed
>TC Rainbow Six
>TC Splinter Cell
>Batman

All of those are coming too.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out this guy's PhotoBucket account, he's got more pics... including Mario Kart 3DS

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/?start=0


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

park benches too


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

The houses look incredible.

But the characters are still beta I think, they used the old images from City Folk for the NPCs.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it looks okay. (Animal Crossing)


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean grid?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone noticed the blimp in one of the MK3DS shots says "Wii"?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks like they haven't gotten rid of the scrolling world thing, which sorta irritates me, but I'll live.


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flowers, I think.

Mario Kart:






*Kartgasm*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Check out this guy's PhotoBucket account, he's got more pics... including Mario Kart 3DS
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/DarthButcher/?start=0


*censored.3.0* yeah that Jungle map looks amazing

EDIT: or forest.  Depends how you wanna call it


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

shhhhhiiii


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Nintendo has officially won E3. ^_^


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I think Nintendo has officially won E3. ^_^


We haven't seen Sony's yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Peter's Journal 6-15-10

Nintendo made love to me today with a thing they called Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

Ninetendo automatically wins because of kid icarus


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I want this on my Ipod D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Paper Mario 3DS


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Are all of these going to be out when the hand-held is launched or no?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd love to play Paper Mario and kick the enemies off screen then watch them come flying towards you


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

This thing better not come out in September when I need money to buy a car. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

WHHHHHAAAA @ the graphics


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

Is 3DS expected to be released before the end of 2010?




			
				Nic said:
			
		

> Are all of these going to be out when the hand-held is launched or no?


I want to know this too.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

I came, then came again.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Long rumored release date has been October for the 3DS


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

What site is this all at?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

From the looks of the Nintendogs screens It's gonna have Mii support.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

Soo much to buy....


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Paper Mario 3DS


That looks amazing! That is one more thing to add to my list to buy.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

When is Advance Wars gonna make a 3DS debut?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So happy


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

New fire emblem pl0x


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

check e3.nintendo.com for more screens and videos


----------



## Joe (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm more excited about the new Mario Kart more than Animal Crossing! I'll get both anyway though


----------



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate to say it but Nintendo did a pretty cool job this year. AAAAAHHHHHHH I'M MELTIIIING

ALSO NO PIKMIN 3!!!! *un melts*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I want that sexy red 3DS. =D

I think Nintendo is quite good at getting money from us.
Good thing I didn't waste my money on an iPod Touch already, now I can spend my money on a 3D system WITH a 3D camera, Metal Gear Solid 3, my favorite MGS, and tons of *censored.2.0* I don't even know about yet but know I will love!


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

There are (at least) two games missing from there: Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, and some strange new Ghost Recon game with a top-down view and weird, cartoony graphics.  Both from Ubisoft.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 15, 2010)

New AC 
Please let it not disappoint!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but Nintendo did a pretty cool job this year. AAAAAHHHHHHH I'M MELTIIIING
> 
> ALSO NO PIKMIN 3!!!! *un melts*


That was the only thing Nintendo didn't do, I was thinking it was going to be the finale of the Conference like they did with Other M last year but, that wasn't so.

I know Pikmin 3 will show its face next year for sure.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy mother of mercy, Star Fox and AC?
Thank you Nintendo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2010)

Animal Crossing you say!?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like when you put things down outside and in your house but I think it's already happened...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^OMG THIS IS AMAZING! ALSO BABY LUKE! sorry bout caps... I got hyper...
PL 3D AWESOMENESS!!! 8D


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario Kart 
Animal Crossing
PAPER MARIO

Awesome.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 15, 2010)

I CANNOT WAIT! This is going to be huge! The games look GREAT, and the system will just be amazing. Any predictions on when it'll come out?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> I CANNOT WAIT! This is going to be huge! The games look GREAT, and the system will just be amazing. Any predictions on when it'll come out?


I'm thinking the Holiday Season of 2010 to Spring 2011 will be when it'll be released most likely.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 15, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holiday 2010 would be amazing!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that's so also, I can't wait to learn what the actual Press-Released release date is.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

I would be quite surprised (and a little sad) to see this released after Christmas this year.  It'll be out next March at the latest, but I can't remember any time Nintendo released a new platform after the holiday season.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I would be quite surprised (and a little sad) to see this released after Christmas this year.  It'll be out next March at the latest, but I can't remember any time Nintendo released a new platform after the holiday season.


They did that to the DSi so they've surely done it in the past.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, that was hardly a new platform.  On top of that, it was released in November in Japan.  The last time a new platform was released outside of the fall/winter was with the Gameboy Advance in June of 2001 and before that with the Gameboy in July of 1989.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

I want a 3DS =(


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that it wasn't a new platform of the Nintendo Handhelds but, I was talking about the North America release date not the Japan one.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3DS is coming out before the holiday season, bank on it.  They need something for Holiday 2010 and this will be it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I just hope the games are cheap, I don't want to pay 40 bucks for OoT or Starfox 64, even if they are in 3D.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I just hope the games are cheap, I don't want to pay 40 bucks for OoT or Starfox 64, even if they are in 3D.


The games will be $40+, I think that is a given.  We're talking Wii+ level graphics, with effects approaching the 360/PS3 toolset (look at the 3DS version of Super Street Fighter IV).  I fully expect these games to retail at $50, actually...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not, especially for ports.

But if $50 is what I gotta pay for em, well, I will pay for em.


----------



## random guy (Jun 15, 2010)

AC awesome
Paper Mario Awesome I missed turn based Paper Mario.
No FE or pikmin3 though.


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

DRAGON BALL


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I just hope the games are cheap, I don't want to pay 40 bucks for OoT or Starfox 64, even if they are in 3D.


Who said anything about OoT? Nevermind, looks awesome.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of the Nintendo titles are consuming me in nostalgia. Excited for Street Fighter, too.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

They seriously are gonna make me go broke...


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Some of the Nintendo titles are consuming me in nostalgia. Excited for Street Fighter, too.


Street fighter will be good. It's the next besy thing to Smash Bros DS  B)


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> >Martha Stewart
> 
> I busted my gut laughing when I saw that.


OMG I love her,


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 16, 2010)

A boy and his Blob


----------

